# Coral expo goodies



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys Ill be posting some amazing and unique pieces that no one else will have at the Coral Expo, quantities are limited so if you want to reserve yours please contact me.
Ill be posting as the days go by so keep checking the tread....

Alien Implosions Palys I guess the picture will speak by itself...$50pp
Think how they will look under just blues......crazy









JF Bloodshots $40pp 









Thats all for today.. thanks for looking


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking good buddy!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Tease !! Tease!! Tease!! What, you can't load more than 2 pictures a day?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

imy112 said:


> Looking good buddy!


Thanks Bud



Crayon said:


> Tease !! Tease!! Tease!! What, you can't load more than 2 pictures a day?


Umm let's keep teasing then....

Reef Raft Lucifer Favia $35










This Chalice has been in my display tank for over a year from 2 inches frag.
The frag plug the chalice is on measures 4 inches $150


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

your killing me here Alex! that chalice is stunning.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

fireangel said:


> your killing me here Alex! that chalice is stunning.


Don't resist then

Another exclusive piece!!! Australamoussa $150


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We need a safe word.........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Btw,
How big is that austrolomussa? Is it a frag or full size. Looks kinda square.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Btw,
> How big is that austrolomussa? Is it a frag or full size. Looks kinda square.


I would say is 2x1inches so is a frag..mother colony was sold


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, I'm ready for the daily tease! Any time, bring it on!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Ok, I'm ready for the daily tease! Any time, bring it on!


Well if u insist ...

Another Australamoussa frag 1.5x1.5" $150










FC Pink Splash Chalice....2.25" frag disk.....$100


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm waiting..............


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Alex...just checking to make sure one of those rainbow australomussas still has my name on it?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> Alex...just checking to make sure one of those rainbow australomussas still has my name on it?


The first one has it, Im just advertising lol not to worry


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

can't wait to see alien implosion! looks insane


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that an illegal alien implosion


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Fragbox said:


> can't wait to see alien implosion! looks insane


Omg Marcello most of them are doing bad!!!!! but Im sure Ill save a couple



altcharacter said:


> Is that an illegal alien implosion


Lol nothing is Ilegal for me u know..


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Waiting........there was nothing yesterday, so expecting double the photos today.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

See you soon Alex


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Waiting........there was nothing yesterday, so expecting double the photos today.


Umm I never said I would post daily but just for you



zoapaly said:


> See you soon Alex


si u

Grafted monti $100 I will have 2 frags avaliable










JF Acid Reflux Only I frag with 2 polyps $70









FC Blue Lagoon zoas... $20pp









Excusive FC zoa no name yet.... Intro $50pp


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

The grafted monti insane


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

FragCave said:


> Umm I never said I would post daily but just for you


Thanks Alex!

Was missing my fix.......loving the blue lagoon zoas......pls bring some for me!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes the grafted Monti...


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

just your teaser pictures are making me think i am going home broke after the show, especilly since i will be looking at your stuff almost as much as mine neighbor. lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Based on what I'm seeing from all the vendors, I get the sense that everyone is bringing their primo stuff.
Does that mean we are going to see the "best of the best of the best! SIR"?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It really depends on the vendor. I know from experience that 90% of the customers at shows are looking for "deals" and they would rather spend $10 on a frag than $200 on a primo piece that nobody else would have. That being said, some vendors will bring good pieces but won't try to sacrifice a stunner piece in transit. 

When I did London I lost about 20 frags total between the trip there and home due to chemical warfare in the buckets.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> The grafted monti insane


 Im trying to make a purple/red, Green/purple it seems the red green is the most common but I have another cap neon green red is starting to mix up



Crayon said:


> Thanks Alex!
> 
> Was missing my fix.......loving the blue lagoon zoas......pls bring some for me!


The Blue Lagoon are really pretty no to mention they are big too. Im bringing a few I already have yours apart



altcharacter said:


> Yes the grafted Monti...


Thats what she said..or not Don't worry mijo aca tengo lo tuyo.



fireangel said:


> just your teaser pictures are making me think i am going home broke after the show, especilly since i will be looking at your stuff almost as much as mine neighbor. lol


Lol as long as you come home broke but with corals I would say you are good then



Crayon said:


> Based on what I'm seeing from all the vendors, I get the sense that everyone is bringing their primo stuff.
> Does that mean we are going to see the "best of the best of the best! SIR"?


Thats good we have to get some candy too, I will be the first one trading or buying with other vendors Im not prepare to go home empty hand
Im also bringing lots of pretty Ricordeas that will be on sale for the show only at $10 each....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Bubbles? You got any bubble shrooms?

Yeah to the zoas! Thanks Alex.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! Those blue lagoons are super awesome! I gotta drop by your booth Alex once I get to the show and pick up some of those! 

Awesome stock!!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Bubbles? You got any bubble shrooms?
> 
> Yeah to the zoas! Thanks Alex.


I don't have any of the bubble mushroom but I just received RED RICORDEAS



NovaRaven said:


> Wow! Those blue lagoons are super awesome! I gotta drop by your booth Alex once I get to the show and pick up some of those!
> 
> Awesome stock!!


Great and thanks


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

save me a red ric, Alex! gracias! will pick up with the australomussa frag 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Patwa said:


> save me a red ric, Alex! gracias! will pick up with the australomussa frag
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


I will have 3 available only $30 each they look really nice and they will get better with time.....
Picture does not really show how nice they are..


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Patwa said:


> save me a red ric, Alex! gracias! will pick up with the australomussa frag
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


No save, no hold , no pm's , no pick up @ the show ... ...first come first serve 
Alex !! Stopped


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Have seen this is person. Very rare to have this type of colour pattern.



FragCave said:


> I will have 3 available only $30 each they look really nice and they will get better with time.....
> Picture does not really show how nice they are..


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

well i think i found the first coral i will be picking up sunday! count me in for a red Ric.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

FragCave said:


> I will have 3 available only $30 each they look really nice and they will get better with time.....
> Picture does not really show how nice they are..


Picked one of these up from Alex a while ago and he's right the pic does it no justice at all. AMAZING stock as always!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> No save, no hold , no pm's , no pick up @ the show ... ...first come first serve
> Alex !! Stopped


Lol you know there are very little people you can count on their word and lots that just want to waste your time so is nothing personal I been burned many times even from people I never expected, Im sure many of you know what I mean....



WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Have seen this is person. Very rare to have this type of colour pattern.


Thats correct Phil and the little that seems green is not green is Yellow



fireangel said:


> well i think i found the first coral i will be picking up sunday! count me in for a red Ric.


Since you are next to me Im sure you will be the first



imy112 said:


> Picked one of these up from Alex a while ago and he's right the pic does it no justice at all. AMAZING stock as always!


Thanks I hope to see you at the show


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been growing this paly for at least 6 months and this is the only Frag available 
5 colour Rainbow Paly 1p+2 babies $50










Mother colony...Picture a bit blurry..


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

umm what the h.......


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

red death!! ....thanks, Alex


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Patwa said:


> red death!! ....thanks, Alex


Pic pic pic :


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Bought couple frags of FragCave very impressed thanks


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

blue ocean said:


> Bought couple frags of FragCave very impressed thanks


Im glad and thanks for supporting FragCave


----------

